# Two people walking



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

2 people taking a walk mid day during bow season. Is it legal for one to carry a bow in hopes of sneaking up on a deer an the other to carry a shotgun if you jump some grouse. 
Assuming of course both are properly licensed.

And only the small game hunter has to wear orange correct? !

My dad thought you couldn't do this. As long as you don't have buckshot or slugs on you I don't see the issue?


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

I believe you can, just make sure you don't have slugs or buckshot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Two guys walk into a bar, one has a parrot on his shoulder and the other has an owl........

Really, where does this stuff come from.......


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

Ha!Ha! I got nothing!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Like that's ever really going to happen...LOL...if it ever did, I'd shoot the deer and happily pay the fine if it wasn't legal...LOL


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Why couldn't they have buckshot or slugs?

What if one had a ..22-250 was wearing orange and had a small game license?

What if one was riding a horse? In a SGA, that would be the only violation. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

dead short said:


> Two guys walk into a bar, one has a parrot on his shoulder and the other has an owl........
> 
> Really, where does this stuff come from.......


I think they're testing you.... :lol:

Drove Boehr into retirement at Disney Land :help:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for the sarcasm, but the posts these days are a bit, well, uh......

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Seriously. I've walked up a deer quite a few times. One day I wanted to grouse hunt and told my dad to grab his bow just in case, he said we'd get in trouble I don't see the problem. Just asking.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Had a guy ask me one time if he needed a plug in his gun for duck hunting, I told him yes. He HeeHawed and eeyored a few times kicked up his heels and laughingly told me he didn't because he had a double barrel. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

limige said:


> Seriously. I've walked up a deer quite a few times. One day I wanted to grouse hunt and told my dad to grab his bow just in case, he said we'd get in trouble I don't see the problem. Just asking.



I know, just poking fun. Just been crazy lately. As long as everyone is properly licensed you would be legal. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

dead short said:


> Two guys walk into a bar, one has a parrot on his shoulder and the other has an owl........
> 
> Really, where does this stuff come from.......


And the bartender says "What is this? Some kind of joke?"

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Gotta have fun sometimes....


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

dead short said:


> Gotta have fun sometimes....
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Is the cow sheet getting to you up there? Take your lunch bag dump it out and breath into the bag counting to 10, and call me in the morning...




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> Is the cow sheet getting to you up there? Take your lunch bag dump it out and breath into the bag counting to 10, and call me in the morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah. Right about now it's the putrid smell of sugar beets cooking &#128169;. Can't figure out how something that tastes so good smells so bad. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

dead short said:


> Nah. Right about now it's the putrid smell of sugar beets cooking &#55357;&#56489;. Can't figure out how something that tastes so good smells so bad.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


haha i saw them trucking it like crazy a few weeks ago, same thing with paper i guess...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

dead short said:


> Why couldn't they have buckshot or slugs?
> 
> What if one had a ..22-250 was wearing orange and had a small game license?
> 
> ...


That depends, what color is the horse?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Speaking of horses.......horse walks into a bar, bartender looks up, sees him and says, why the long face??


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

dead short said:


> Nah. Right about now it's the putrid smell of sugar beets cooking &#128169;. Can't figure out how something that tastes so good smells so bad.
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


So is that the proper way to bait a CO? :lol: Did they use 1 gallon or less sugar beets to lure you in? :lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Two cream, two sugar. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------

